# IC Nitro bundled with Cath?



## mmassner (Nov 15, 2010)

Need some clarification. Is Intracoronary Nitro (37202) still bundled with a cardiac cath? I always thought that it was, but have never seen anything documented on this. I also have an interventionalist who used IC Nitro without doing a cath/stents. (another cardiologist did the cath). Is it then payable alone? Appreciate any thoughts/comments.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 16, 2010)

mmassner said:


> Need some clarification. Is Intracoronary Nitro (37202) still bundled with a cardiac cath? I always thought that it was, but have never seen anything documented on this. I also have an interventionalist who used IC Nitro without doing a cath/stents. (another cardiologist did the cath). Is it then payable alone? Appreciate any thoughts/comments.



It is bundled with the cath, with or without stents
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## mmassner (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. Thats what I thought. I was told it was payable with the 59 modifier, but was certain that was unbundling. Just wanted to be sure the rules hadn't changed and I wasn't missing somthing that could be reimbursed.


----------

